# Sensor problems



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Build date was 01/14. No sensor issues with 30k km on mine. Mostly city driving too.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I had one sensor go out at 61K miles and it was EGT#2 which is probably the most common sensor issue on our CTD's. I am at 133K miles now with no further sensor issues.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Built 7/13. No errors filling up. Solid mix of city and highway. One sensor replaced - something related to scr. 

I have 7/100 GMPP so I'm not worried.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I also have 7/160km gmpp so sensors don't scare me much.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

O2 sensor at 23,000
Particulate Matter Sensor around 39,000
Now looks like a NOX sensor at 42,000

Strangely, all of my sensor failures have happened in the window of May-August when I'm not doing my 100 mile round trip 3-4 days a week, and just doing trips between 4 blocks and 10 miles. Never had a CEL September-April. 

Another possibility that has been on my mind has been exhaust or intake leaks causing the engine to burn dirty and fouling sensors. I know I have seen checking for these leaks come up in several of the repair procedures that have been posted out of service manuals, so I wonder how many sensors are just being replaced with the leak remaining, since an intake leak isn't exactly an obvious thing to check or all that easy to observe without doing a smoke test. I also know that a malfunctioning EGR and/or leaking mounting plate have been one of the known causes of O2 sensor issues. 

Hopefully some time next week, I can get around to pulling my NOX2 sensor and seeing if it's fouled any way and inspecting the wiring. If that doesn't yield any results, I'm thinking I'll be in the market for another $200-300 sensor. At least I'm not paying labor or dealer parts markup, but it's still getting a bit expensive.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

never had any any any gasoline in the tank ever built on 2/18/2015. I city drive 8 miles to the dealer and 8 miles home. 2 40mile round trips a week to see my lady. I mosty city drive no issues. looks like late 2013 vast majority of bugs worked out


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

So are the issues short trips vs long trips where you can get to normal temps and "stretch it's legs"?


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

DPF sensor at 3000 miles
Temp sensor #2 at 20500 miles
Currently commuter has 21000 miles

99% of all miles are freeway(200 mile roundtrip commute with only 4 stoplights. Almost no city driving on this car, 3rd vehicle bought purely for commute and still have emission sensor issues. It will all come out as soon as an unlocked tune is available. Im becoming a little upset with chevy on their cruze diesel builds. I have had zero issues with my emission equipped dmax. Chevy needs to step up the effort of the cruze diesel or throw in the towel to EPA and cancel the project. Way to many diesel emission issues on this site.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

my build date is 6/13 98% highway. No sensor issues at 85000 miles but was just seeing if there was a pattern. seems to be the main bug with the CTD. Is it later build dates or different batch of sensors?


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Gator said:


> my build date is 6/13 98% highway. No sensor issues at 85000 miles but was just seeing if there was a pattern. seems to be the main bug with the CTD. Is it later build dates or different batch of sensors?


Mine (3 sensor issues above) is a 7/13 build.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

9/13 build date. 46,000 miles. 0 check engine lights. No sensors replaced. 90% highway, very few drive cycles with the car not reaching and maintaining normal operating temperature. 


-Brad


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

got car in june /13 30,000 miles. one exh temp sensor #3. no other issues. mostly highway.


----------

